# Milo's first trip to the groomer



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I have had to give in and take Milo to the groomers. His coat had got too long and he was looking a bit silly when he was wet. I had been putting it off because I didn't want him being clipped too short but I am really pleased with the results. I am also very very proud of the way he behaved, it took 2 hours and the groomer let me stay with him. He was fantastic, he stood really well and was even very good with the dryer which was very loud and fierce.

Here (hopefully) are some before and after pictures.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow he looks gorgeous  So curly! They've done a good job


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Milo looks great, they have done a good job. I'll have to take the plunge too as Bess is 7 months now and in need of a trin and tidy up!










Sue


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

It was bizzare looking at your photo of Milo as he looks so much like Billy and then I saw Bess pic and thought they all look very similar.
All about the same age - Billy is 6 months on Tuesday.
Glad your first groom went well - Billy has his next week, arghh!
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Milo looks very smart! We must all be having trims next week as it is Daisy's turn aswell!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

He looks fab- I much prefer it when there faces are cut so you can see their eyes.


----------

